# proFTPd User Zugriffsteuerung Frage



## serial (17. April 2005)

Guten Morgen,
habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich dem FTP deamon (proftpd @ Suse 9), undzwar möchte ich Usern den Zugriff auf den FTP erlauben die MItglied der Gruppe ftp sind, jedoch möchte ich das zugreifen auf übergeordnete Verzeichnisse unterbinden habe schon einiges gefunden jedoch war anscheinend nicht das richtige dabei. Wenn man sich mit dem Account Beispielsweise über opera oder IE einloggt ftp://user:pw@server werden meine Richtlinien mit den Übergeordneten Verzeichnissen ausgeführt, d.h. kein Zugriff, sondern nur auf das dir des Users.
Wenn ich jedoch über smartFTP drauf connecte kann ich in alle Verzeichnisse wechseln und habe Zugriff.

Dazu würde ich noch gerne wissen wie ich die Systemdateien ausblenden kann also die sachen die den . (Punkt) am Anfang beinhalten.
Und welcher String gesetzt werden muss damit der user der Zugriff über den FTP aufs ganze System auf runter laden kann.




Denn wenn ich das könnte dann würde ich auch mal zeigen was in der config File steht nur das alles abzutippen is bissl blöde.

mfg


EDIT: hat sich alles erledigt, hab mir nun ein script gebastelt


----------

